# non-peelable laminated poly foil heat sealed



## Princessss

Please please please help me, I do not understand this sentence.


The finished chevron pouch consisted of (brand´s name) non-peelable laminated poly foil heat sealed to (brand´s name) peel laminated poly foil.

whaaaaaaaaaaaat?


Thank you


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿hoja/laminilla de polietileno laminado no despegable de XXX termosellada a hoja/laminilla de polietileno despegable de YYY?


----------



## Princessss

Te vas a ir al cielo. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Princessss said:


> Te vas a ir al cielo. ¡Gracias!



Sí, lo sé


----------



## gengo

Princessss said:


> The finished chevron pouch consisted of (brand´s name) non-peelable laminated poly foil heat sealed to (brand´s name) peel laminated poly foil.





Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿hoja/laminilla de polietileno laminado no despegable de XXX termosellada a hoja/laminilla de polietileno despegable de YYY?



A poly foil is not a foil made of polyethylene, but plastic-coated aluminum foil.

A chevron pouch (often used in medicine) is defined as:  A  pouch with an entire peelable side with a seal pattern shaped like a   back pocket on a pair of jeans.  The outer area  is square.  The unsealed areas on the   bottom corners  allow for an easy-pull grip. 

Here is a re-write of the original.

A poly foil that is not a peelable type is heat-sealed to another poly foil, this one being a peelable type.

Hope this helps.

Gengo, el que no va a ir a ningún cielo


----------



## Oldy Nuts

gengo said:


> A poly foil is not a foil made of polyethylene, but plastic-coated aluminum foil.
> 
> A chevron pouch (often used in medicine) is defined as:  A  pouch with an entire peelable side with a seal pattern shaped like a   back pocket on a pair of jeans.  The outer area  is square.  The unsealed areas on the   bottom corners  allow for an easy-pull grip.
> 
> Here is a re-write of the original.
> 
> A poly foil that is not a peelable type is heat-sealed to another poly foil, this one being a peelable type.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Gengo, el que no va a ir a ningún cielo



¡Sí, hombre, vamos a ir juntos!

Gracias por la explicación; no conocía el término y adiviné lo mejor que pude, pero fallé. ¿Podrá un _poly foil_ ser papel aluminio recubierto de _polietileno_? Si no lo es, cambiaría mi proposición inicial a

papel aluminio plastificado no despegable de XXX termosellado a papel aluminio plastificado despegable de YYY


----------



## gengo

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¡Sí, hombre, vamos a ir juntos!



No permiten entrar a los ateos, jeje.



> ¿Podrá un _poly foil_ ser papel aluminio recubierto de _polietileno_?



Bueno, no estoy completamente seguro, pero creo que un poly foil puede consistir en cualquier foil laminado con cualquier metal.  Por ejemplo, puede ser copper foil laminado con otro polímero.  Claro que polietileno es el más común.  Ojalá que pudiéramos decir algo como papel metaloplástico.


----------



## Princessss

ok ok ya entendí lo de poly foil en donde me quedó un poco de duda fue en pouch, ya no entendí qué es...según yo es como un empaque, como una bolsa. no es así?


----------



## gengo

Princessss said:


> ok ok ya entendí lo de poly foil en donde me quedó un poco de duda fue en pouch, ya no entendí qué es...según yo es como un empaque, como una bolsa. no es así?



Sí, lo es.  Tiene dos hojas que forman una bolsita.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sí, son bolsas, como dice Gengo (que está equivocado: al cielo entraremos todos los hombres y mujeres buenos, seamos ateos o creyentes):

http://www.flex-pak.biz/chevmed.html


----------



## Princessss

No saben cuanto me han ayudado.
Muchas gracias a los dos, y ahora si ya no hay duda.


¡¡¡Los dos se van al cielo!!!


----------

